# VirtualBox won't run, libQtCore.so looking for Linux libs?



## caesius (Jul 9, 2012)

I found this old thread where this problem wasn't resolved, http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8319

I can't start Virtual Box,


```
> VirtualBox
VirtualBox: supR3HardenedMainGetTrustedMain: dlopen("/usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox.so",) failed: Shared object "libdl.so.2" not found, required by "libQtCore.so.4"
```

I don't see why libQtCore.so is looking for libdl.so, ldd doesn't say it needs it.

I'm out of ideas, but I have been mucking around with some Linux libraries lately, so I may have inadvertently caused this.

32 bit 8.2-STABLE


----------



## caesius (Jul 13, 2012)

A clever person on IRC helped me through my problem. I will outline it here briefly for completeness.

I am currently porting a Linux application which shipped with its own version of libQtCore.so, and installing the port ran ldconfig on its lib directory. When I tried to run VirtualBox, it was using the libQtCore.so provided by the Linux application (which explains why it was looking for libdl.so).

Cheers.


----------

